# I made a megasquirt VW only forum



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

i saw the posts earlier asking for it here and the NO answer.
SO.... i made one....
http://vwmegasquirt.tk/


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: I made a megasquirt VW only forum (vdubjim)*

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: I made a megasquirt VW only forum (nick526)*

Its new, like as in a few days old.
Just need some peeps to start posting








Only reason i made it was to keep the info in ONE place. Tired of surfing each and every forum on here, the internet and samba.com etc... Then the megasquirt stuff is mixed in with stock issues or carbs.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: I made a megasquirt VW only forum (vdubjim)*

registered








ill have to actually make a habit of popping in there now


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: I made a megasquirt VW only forum (ValveCoverGasket)*

I'm registered


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: I made a megasquirt VW only forum (Shawn B)*

I Like the idea, but i check tooo many forums as is. 
Why not just post in here


----------



## GeosAvant (Apr 17, 2004)

Because it'll get lost in the mix, like he said.


----------



## lostwabbit (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (GeosAvant)*

im not the most knowledgeable of people, but i built my megasquirt and did some mods. not the best tunner, but i love my megasquirt. do you think i can join?


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (lostwabbit)*

Thank you!


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

its about time some one did this.


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (8716v)*

thanks to those who have contributed!
Looks like we need some more water cooled stuff. come on you guys above who have running cars, post your setups/stats!


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (vdubjim)*

I'm gonna register, lurk and learn.
Hope to be able to contribute a lil once I've learned some more. 
Thanks for that forum!


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

In the forum.








mega, mega!


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: I made a megasquirt VW only forum (vdubjim)*

good idea man bump


----------



## burnn5 (Sep 27, 2005)

nice goin jim


----------



## mk1dubbn (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: I made a megasquirt VW only forum (vdubjim)*

I lost the forum what happened?


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: I made a megasquirt VW only forum (vdubjim)*

Would MegaJolt users be welcome? I am going carbed megajolt, and I wasn't sure...


----------



## vdubjim (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: I made a megasquirt VW only forum (franque)*

Hell ya, come by.
there are people talking edis on a vr6 now.


----------



## bomberbob (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: I made a megasquirt VW only forum (vdubjim)*

Where can people put posts for problems they are having? I was going to post an issue I just stumbled on today, but not sure where to put it.


----------

